# Juniper SRX install on freeBSD



## way2happy (Aug 12, 2014)

He dear all,
Thanks in advance. I have successfully installed FreeBSD on oracle VM. I have Juniper SRX OS "junos-srxsme-12.1X44-D30.4-domestic.tgz" which I want to install on FreeBSD. Please guide me how can I install it on it? Thanks once again.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 13, 2014)

I would suggest poking around in the GNS3 community for information on how to set it up.  You would probably have better luck that way as what you looking for is very specific and while JunOS is FreeBSD underneath, it's different enough that there won't be too much help here.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2014)

This is only possible with a very old version of JunOS and you have to use a very old FreeBSD. Both are not supported and the legality of the JunOS you need is questionable.


----------

